# Tulammo in the tin 1000 rd $110



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was at wally world and they had the Tulammo in the tins for $110 +tax 
Inside the tin is fifty 20 round boxes. I shoot the brass stuff but for the price I figured it might
be good for trading someday and it's already in a storage container.
Does that seem like a good price for the cheap stuff?
.223 55GR.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Tula Ammo comes in many calibers, which caliber you talking about here>


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Tula Ammo comes in many calibers, which caliber you talking about here>


 Oh,, Sorry it is .223 55 GR. All I had until now was the 5.56. I figured since the .223 will run in both it might come
in handy someday.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't think you can go wrong. If anything wait for another "crisis" and prices to go up again and you have a nice barter item. Never let a crisis to go to waste...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

223 for around 12 cents apiece is GTG


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just thinking a SS109 bullet alone is 12.5 cents


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

In my opinion, which no one really cares about anyway, 1000 rounds of any centerfire rifle cartridge for $110 is a FU***** REALLY GOOD DEAL! $.11 a round? Hell to the yeah!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Not a big fan of Tulammo but I would buy a few thousand rounds just to put back..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I am a firm believe in never too much ammunition. You can always sell it and in a SHTF event, would be good for barter if you actually think you have too much. I've given thought to buying calibers other than what I need just for barter.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The barcode on mine said 500 rounds...maybe I should go look at the can and see if there is anything in writing on it than can be read. If its a 1000 and not 500, Im going to wally world in the morning with the platinum credit card!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Heck at that price you could pick up a 20 inch upper or a 16 with 1 in 9 twist if you were concerned about it. Short to mid range .223 55g will do the job in a 16 inch 1 in 7.
11 cents place a bet I would have walked out carrying one. If for no other reason than to shot the heck out of it. We have a couple A2's with 20 inch barrels around here.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I am a firm believe in never too much ammunition. You can always sell it and in a SHTF event, would be good for barter if you actually think you have too much. I've given thought to buying calibers other than what I need just for barter.


I found that when I have ammo for guns I don't have,I have guns for the ammo I have very soon.

Case in point a Dillon RL550B set up for 45ACP showed up at my bench for free.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I found that when I have ammo for guns I don't have,I have guns for the ammo I have very soon.
> 
> Case in point a Dillon RL550B set up for 45ACP showed up at my bench for free.


 Funny how that goes. I had a brand new Crimson trace grip laser for a 92F well it made prefect sense to buy a weapon to put it on .


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

That is for 500 rounds. I just looked up the wholesale price as of Friday afternoon and that price would be in the right range for 500. Still a excellent price that is just a little more than what your LGS would buy it for.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've shot lots of Tula 7.62x39. Good ammo in any caliber.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I wouldn't hesitate to buy some and put it away. I generally don't buy ammo for weapons I don't own, but have come close with all the Mosin Nagant talk recently. I did buy a holster I really liked without a weapon to fit it. That situation was remedied quickly with a 3" S&W .357 Mag. (Actually, it was another one.)


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh,, I'm a dork that is for 500 rounds -Just checked the label on the tin,,,,,,Opps 
Still not a bad price,,,,,,,,,And I have some .223 

I guess I'll just hang my head and kick a rock


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

No worries big dawg, just be more careful next time...shoppers at wally world could have been seriously hurt from my stampede to get back to the ammo case with my credit card in hand LOL!

Oh and btw...I have seen a few folks shot with 55 gr 5.56 and it aint really any prettier than those that were shot with 62 and 69 gr loads!!!

The TulAmmo is kind of dirty ammo to be shooting and aint exactly match grade accuracy wise but I have a Mossberg MVP that will put that crap into just under sub MOA, 5 shot groups all day long despite which aint nothing to snub. Plus being in the sealed tins, I don't need a ridiculasly priced ammo can to store my ammo long term in either. Its not reloadable either but Im hard pressed to reload 5.56 that cheap using brass from the shooting range that was free! I see several tins of this in my not too distant future!!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

For practice...good
For fun...good
For real....I would as a last resort.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If you are an avid shooter buy all you can. That ammo wears out barrels but at that cost big deal. Buy a new barrel, receiver and bolt! If you don't shoot alot, buy it anyway. You could flip it right now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

LGS 1000 rounds 9MM bulk Name brand brass 29.3 cents around Tax included not the lowest but not bad for some that may require it.
I left it


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

We were in wilberworld yesterday. They had 62gr 420 count ammo canx for 200. Ouch


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

They also had SW AR's for 490 and various Colt AR's for 1200.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yesterday LGS 9mm 115gr brass 50 rounds name brand $14 . Shelf not over flowing but good supply. Same prices on .40 and plenty of it.
Good price and supply of 38's.
Not a .22 to be had


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I was at wally world and they had the Tulammo in the tins for $110 +tax Inside the tin is fifty 20 round boxes. I shoot the brass stuff but for the price I figured it might be good for trading someday and it's already in a storage container. Does that seem like a good price for the cheap stuff? .223 55GR.


I have used Tulammo in 7.62x39mm in my AK's for many years. It is good reliable ammo in those weapons. Of course, they were designed to eat that stuff without a hitch all day long. As far as .223 or 5.56, I understand some guns in that caliber don't necessarily run well with the imported, steel case stuff. I know a couple of guys that won't use it in their AR's. Best to get a couple of boxes and try some out at the range to check reliability and accuracy from your weapon. If it works well, you're good to go, and that is a good price.


----------

